# Jewel Cichlid with Malawi Cichlids



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

My neighbour had to re home his Jewel fish, so I took it as a neighbourly thing to do
I put it into my Community/mostly SA Cichlids, and it started to bully some of the fish, and even killed a small Angelfish

So now I put it into my 125 gallon Malawi tank with my Haps and Peacocks

I am just wondering if this can be a long term success. As usual all the fish chased it around a bit but have all seemed to settle down
It has sparred a bit with a couple of the smaller fish

Has anyone, or does anyone have a Jewel in with their Malawi Haps/Peacocks, and if so how did it or is it working out?


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I've never tried it but from talking with my local supplier I wouldn't advise it with Haps/Peacocks. Jewels can be pretty persistent and nip fins a lot. Maybe with Mbuna as they are the more bull headed Malawians. Anything is possible, but I wouldn't expect it to last long.

Keep a close eye on the tank and be ready to rehome as soon as you see it happening.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for that
I will be looking closely to see if any fish has fins or tails bitten


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The debate rages on jewels with Malawi of any kind. One experienced fishkeeper says a pair will work with yellow labs in a 75G or larger. Another says when they spawn they will kill other fish in the tank to defend their fry, or at least claim half the tank for themselves.

I bought some, but they have not spawned. I may have all males. They were OK with haps and peacocks and mbuna...although not happy. But no aggression, and this is because no spawning.

Mine did not color well with the haps and peacocks, but also did not die and did not kill anyone.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have one, and definitely don't plan on getting anymore
I will be watching closely. He has caught the eye of my Ruby Red Peacock who seems to bully the Jewel a bit

If there is any issue, I will definitely re home him, as my tank is peaceful now since I sold of my overly aggressive Fusco and Dolphin

will see what happens


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> The debate rages on jewels with Malawi of any kind.


I don't think there is much of a debate.
Especially a single jewel in a 125 gal. Malawi tank. It's chances of becoming a problem, either as a bully or being picked on, are probably less then for most Malawians. And if by chance it does become a problem, it is a specific fish in a specific circumstance, and doesn't necessarily warrant any general conclusions about the species, unless it is repeated over and over under similar situations.


DJRansome said:


> Another says when they spawn they will kill other fish in the tank to defend their fry, or at least claim half the tank for themselves.


Breeding pairs usually are a step up in aggression over a single specimen. But that example is one possibility for ANY substrate spawner. I had 2 groups of spawning jewels with fry at the same time! I would say this is as bad as you are likely ever to see. A lot of pressure on a tank to have 2 with fry at the same time: 



It's compounded....it is more then double the pressure on the tank! As you can see from the video there is definitely aggression in the tank. But all the decor in the back is usable space and there is no lack of swimming space in the tank for fish like mbuna or danios that swim in constant motion. Your seeing the worst of the worst in the video because by pulling out a camera, the jewels have become very apprehensive and are on "red alert" where as the mbuna and danios are completely unphased by the presence of the camera. 
There is nothing special about the arrangement of decor in my tanks. All my tanks have different sorts of decor. The only thing they really have in common today is that i try to make minimal contact with the bottom of the tank for the purposes of maintenance in bare bottom tanks. Same results in very different tanks with very different set ups over the years. 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's, and 2010's...it's been done at some point in time with the same results. It has been done over and over....and then again over and over with the same results. Rinse and repeat. And I am far from the only one with the same outcome time and time again.


----------

